# Hi



## Calathea (Nov 14, 2013)

Just a quick intro - completely new to mice and looking into whether I can provide some lovely mice a suitable home. Have owned hamsters for the last four years or so but I can't resist mice ears :lol: Expect lots of newbie questions!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! What part of the world are you from?


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

